# Life below 150': Camera casualty at 250'



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Well it looks like I found the maximum depth for my Tachyon Micro video camera. Although is recorded the dive fine, it started leaking 250' down. It is rated for 100' (no housing required), and recorded many dives in the 150-220' range. Not bad for a $140 camera!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Did it record it's own Death???


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

NIce...I bought one of those Swann cameras,comes with the Housing..It says its good for 65ft I think..IM sure it would make it too 100,but I plan on going no more then 15feet.. I paid 139 for it shipped..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> Did it record it's own Death???


It recorded the whole dive. It still works.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Sorry for your loss.


 
lol - Thanks.


----------

